
History of Lisp Editing - eatonphil
https://github.com/shaunlebron/history-of-lisp-editing
======
LTG
Took another try for discussion to get started - find it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14641658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14641658).

